# My catfishing plan for 2019



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

My 2019 Catfishing Plan

I hope to be able to use my *boat* to go catifishing more in 2019 than I have the past two years. Right now the Ohio River is non fish able again, as it has been too many times in 2018. Should the Ohio repeat the conditions again this season than I will become a lake fisherman.


My local lakes are on the small size so the use of live shad is *NOT* allowed.. I will try using catalpa worms next summer if I can find them. There are only a few catalpa trees in my city and not sure if the will have worms on them. I am considering driving to the larger lakes to use my boat. I will have to contact some local folks to help me catfish in those lakes. Hopefully I will be able to have them go out in my boat to harvest some cats for the freezer.

Should the Ohio get into good fishing shape then I would like my hand at fishing a* local *catfish tournament. My big concern is I am not sure my live well is big enough to hold a couple of 15 pound catfish.

I do know if 2019 turns out as bad as catching catfish as 2018 then I be getting rid of my boat. Then just fish from few spots I can fish along the bank of the Ohio and the local lakes.

I wish everyone a healthy NEW YEAR and TIGHT LINES.


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

Grab a few bags of shell on raw shrimp. Head up to Sandusky bay. May till October it's full of cats. You can catch them all day or at night.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

redthirty said:


> Grab a few bags of shell on raw shrimp. Head up to Sandusky bay. May till October it's full of cats. You can catch them all day or at night.


I am down here in Kentucky across from Cincinnati. I doubt I will get that far North. Thanks for info. Tight lines for your trips.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

nlcatfish said:


> I am down here in Kentucky across from Cincinnati. I doubt I will get that far North. Thanks for info. Tight lines for your trips.


If you ever do get up North and have an open seat i would be willing to contribute to expenses. Never been on the bay but it is in my plans for 2019...


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

Masterbaiter66 said:


> If you ever do get up North and have an open seat i would be willing to contribute to expenses. Never been on the bay but it is in my plans for 2019...


I go all the time. Look me up in the spring/summer.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

redthirty said:


> I go all the time. Look me up in the spring/summer.


Well damn , thank you for offer . I would really appreciate that.


----------



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

I’m headed to Santee Cooper tomorrow for 7 days. Can’t wait!


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

nlcatfish said:


> My 2019 Catfishing Plan
> 
> I hope to be able to use my *boat* to go catifishing more in 2019 than I have the past two years. Right now the Ohio River is non fish able again, as it has been too many times in 2018. Should the Ohio repeat the conditions again this season than I will become a lake fisherman.
> 
> ...



What put a bee in my bonnet was the Youtubers that fish the Mighty O near me. There were Cats to be had when the water stabilized, I just never got on them. 

On the bright side I have been able to suss out a couple of their spots. --If you are going to put it on Youtube, be careful about the landmarks in the background! LOL

I am sure they thought they were sly but they might as well have sent me the GPS waypoints for a couple of them.


----------

